
Apple Losing USB Is a Loss for Music - santaclaus
http://pitchfork.com/thepitch/1346-apple-losing-usb-is-a-loss-for-music/
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12820107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12820107)

